# Good weight for newborn Nigie...



## tookaleapfarm (Jul 19, 2012)

What do you consider a "good" -- healthy -- weight for a newborn Nigerian?

We're looking at the first kids of the year, and man, do they seem tiny! My husband swears it's just because we've forgotten how small they are at first...but I'm not convinced.

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like 2 to 2 &1/2 pounds cause when you have triplets that are all three + pounds I sure feel bad for mama! Lol


----------



## tookaleapfarm (Jul 19, 2012)

Phew! Our little men tipped the scales at just over 2.5 pounds each...so I guess they aren't pipsqueaks!


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

Our triplets, the two surviving, weighed 2.1 and 2.6 lbs each. So tiny!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I also like in the 2-3 pound area depending on number in kidding. Those 1 pounders are just so small and seem to be slower starters. Then the bigger ones are just too big for mom.


----------

